
Law Enforcement’s Possible Use of Surveillance Technology at Standing Rock - benevol
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/12/investigating-law-enforcements-use-technology-surveil-and-disrupt-nodapl-water
======
Fnoord
See also the documentary "The Feeling Of Being Watched". An insider's look at
an Arab community that's been under FBI surveillance since the '90s
[http://www.feelingofbeingwatched.com/](http://www.feelingofbeingwatched.com/)

EDIT: apparently it is a Kickstarter project which met its goal
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/beingwatched/the-
feelin...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/beingwatched/the-feeling-of-
being-watched-a-documentary-film)

~~~
devoply
Surveillance apparatus of the modern state is intensive and deep. So imagine
if they are already watching everybody as Snowden pointed out, how much more
info can they dig up on much smaller groups that they are really watching.

~~~
deeth_starr_v
This is where I think Obama failed. He had too much trust in government --
"these are good guys". Then, BAM! Trump.

Trump is the Apocalypse for Libertarians.

------
jostmey
Quote "Sudden mobile phone battery draining"

Yikes! It sounds like the camera and microphone had been activated remotely
and were being use to spy on _citizens_.

~~~
tedunangst
Or more mundane stingray behavior. It tells your phone to increase transmit
power to make triangulation easier.

~~~
funnyfacts365
Mundane? Stingray? Maybe in your fascist country...

------
BuildTheRobots
Previous HN discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13100191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13100191)

(though sadly there seems to be no more actual evidence (as yet,) than
previously reported by Cracked)

------
thescribe
This is sad, but not surprising. I would even feel a little better if there
was a warrant.

~~~
rhizome
As a side point, "not surprising," "I don't know why anybody's shocked by
this" and related reactions are how apathetic people help normalize bad
behavior. It's the cutting-edge of acceptance for early observers to assert
that they're already jaded and besides that what's taking everybody else so
long?

If you don't like it, the key is to _remain surprised that it 's continuing_.
Backbiting on those who do is the exact wrong thing to do, and essentially
works to turn change agents against each other. Call it political hipsterism.

~~~
justin66
You might be overreacting a bit to the comment you're replying to. The way you
quoted something he didn't say next to something he did say is uncharitable.

~~~
rhizome
I was describing a class of responses of which the actual quote is only one.
This seems evident by the grammar I chose, but maybe not?

~~~
justin66
You did a bit more than that, and there was nothing unclear about your
grammar.

~~~
rhizome
Of course I did more than that. Are you trying to say you didn't like my
point?

~~~
justin66
A person who says such a thing is "not surprising" could mean many things, and
they're not necessarily trying to normalize bad behavior. A person who says "I
don't know why anybody's shocked by this," the statement you made up, had gone
a lot further down the road of normalization.

It would have been less douchey to feel out the person you were responding to
as to what they meant, rather than simply assigning them to a category.

